# Dog Charities



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Just wondered if anyone is involved or has a contact within a dog charity, especially someone involved with raising money?

Maybe you could pm me their contact details please.



stew


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you're not fussy which one, Stew, then ask for the manager of your local RSPCA or Dogs Trust. Either will be available for a chat, if I am reading between the lines correctly.


----------



## 110631 (Mar 16, 2008)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered if anyone is involved or has a contact within a dog charity, especially someone involved with raising money?
> 
> ...


Without a dought the RSPCA,they do a good job,all my dogs have come from them and they have real dedicated dog loving staff and volunteers.
jonb


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Guys

many thanks for the suggestion of the RSPCA


stew


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondered if anyone is involved or has a contact within a dog charity, especially someone involved with raising money?
> 
> ...


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Might I suggest the Retired Greyhound Trust also ?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dogs Trust.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Mother help to build a dog sanctuary in Romania.

A large steel company was poisoning the stray dogs, mother wrote to their head office and persuaded them to fund new kennels and the organization was founded.

A lorry load of dog food, beds, blankets are sent over every few months through a transport company that travels to Romania regularly.

One kennel block is complete, plus an animal hospital, they are still raising money to build more kennels.

http://www.rolda.org/index_en.htm


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Mum also has her own newsgroup.

http://pets.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/ukanimalrights/photos

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/ukanimalrights/

I have just uploaded more pictures for her from the Chinese earthquake.

She is now retired, spends most of her spare time raising money for animal charities.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

http://www.theyorkierescue.co.uk/

Jacquie


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

www.lurcherlink.org

Kaye Fitzgerald - Gorman

Thinking of getting Jessie her very own OOH OOH :lol:

Looks like you you have a list to be going on with :wink:

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Thinking of getting Jessie her very own OOH OOH_ :lol: :lol: Jessie already has three ooh ooh's Chris, she just lets you look after them :lol:

Just to explain Jessie absolutely loves dogs. One of her first words was Ooh ooh, her name for dogs, I think based on what one of the dogs she met early on sounded like when he barked. Whilst we have been up here in Yorkshire Jessie has decided Chris's 3 dogs are hers lol

We are thinking about helping out a charity(s) through our canine photography Chris

stew


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

What a lovely idea Stew , dog rescues need ALL the help they can get  


Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Its listening to/watching you and LadyJ that has made us realise how much work there is going on with these charities, its quite incredible


stew


----------



## spooky (May 1, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Might I suggest the Retired Greyhound Trust also ?


Just lost our beloved Spooky who came from the RGT, it gets our vote too

malc


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Blimey, just out of curiosity, I googled " dog rescue charities UK" 

theres over 120 breed specific rescues, and a dozen or so mix and match jobbies.......didnt know there was so many. :roll:


----------

